
Underwhelming Funding for Female Founders, We Ask VCS Why - laurex
https://news.crunchbase.com/news/q2-2019-diversity-report-underwhelming-funding-for-female-founders-we-ask-vcs-why/
======
vikramkr
I personally share the concerns in the article about minority focused funds
creating a narrative that it's no longer important to take diversity into
account at traditional funds because somebody else is taking care of it- is
this a genuine concern to have or am I missing something about the state of
the field and the dynamics of VC?

